

Startups using Kinect - fuzzythinker
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18643205

======
fuzzythinker
Ones I like:

Nconnex - But it's a chicken/egg problem, furniture companies won't make 3D
scans unless large enough # people have 3D scans of their rooms, and not many
people have Kinects and they won't make 3D scans of their rooms even if they
have Kinects unless there's a compelling reason. Possible solution: make it
work w/ 2D images of their room.

Gestsure Technologies - allows surgeons to navigate patient MRI and CT scans
in the operating room while staying sterile: Really like this idea

Virtual fitting room seems cool, but same chicken/egg problem plus still hard
to make it useful/real.

The any surface as interactive display is nice too.

